# Opinions Trek 3900 or Giant Revel 1



## Reice05 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm a newbie haven't really rode a bike in years and I'm getting the itch to start riding again, I'm not gonna be a hardcore trail rider but if I decide I wanna hop on a trail I want a bike that's fit for it entry level around 500$. So I found 2 possibilities and the bikes are the Trek 3900 and Giant Revel 1 so I thought I would ask the opinions of the professionals on the board. I'd appreciate any info I can get and thanks in advance.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

ride both and see which one fits better they are similarly specd so ride them both or check this site out for side by side http://mountain-bikes.findthebest.c...ountain-Bike-vs-Giant-Revel-1-W-Mountain-Bike


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm a newbie also, but I picked up the Giant Revel 1 about two months ago and I love it. Compared to everything else in the 500 dollar price range the Revel is a good choice IMO


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd go with the giant. While the fork is still not very good, it is 'up' from the one on the trek. As are the rest of the parts in general. Just make sure it is a good fit, or you won't end up riding it at all.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

Haven't ridden the Trek, but I bought a Revel 1 recently and i LOVE THE HOLY CRAP out of this bike.

Best advice my friend gave me before I bought one, was go ride a few, make sure you get the right size and get one that feels right. I ride specialized, giant, GT and some others before deciding on the giant.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I sell both bikes at the shop i work at, the Revel 1 is hands down a better bike. Virtually every part on it, especially frame, fork, and wheels is/are a step up from any of the 3 series.


----------



## dhxc (Jul 22, 2011)

i have a revel 1 and i ride trails and rode with it its great i actually prefer a hard tail i seem to be the only one.


----------



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

just got a Revel 1 last weekend. Seems like a very solid frame, the drivetrain works great for me, and the fork doesn't seem to be as "bad" as people say... That being said, I did get a flat tire on just my fourth ride. That has nothing to do with the quality of the bike, though


----------



## kochise (Aug 17, 2011)

what about the revel 2? what are the differences b/w the revel 1 and 2?


----------



## cos_mtb (Sep 4, 2011)

Just bought a Revel 1 for $325 and took it out tonight, very nice indeed for a sub $500 bike... Going to upgrade a few things over time, no hurry though. Towed our WeeHoo iGo trailer with a 30+lbs (3year old) child, bike handled well, and daughter told me to slow down, lolol...


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

I just got the Giant Revel 0 a few week's ago and love it. Great bike for everything.


----------



## the.rebot (Jun 8, 2010)

Revel is a good purchase - seems like similar components to similarly priced Specialized, and better components than similarly priced Trek.


----------



## pacavaca (Sep 6, 2011)

cos_mtb said:


> Just bought a Revel 1 for $325 and took it out tonight, very nice indeed for a sub $500 bike... Going to upgrade a few things over time, no hurry though. Towed our WeeHoo iGo trailer with a 30+lbs (3year old) child, bike handled well, and daughter told me to slow down, lolol...


Where can you get it that cheap?? Or did you buy used?
The lowest price i found in chicago area is $450 (new)
Thanks


----------



## Cj923 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got my 2012 Giant Revel 1 lastweek and love it best bang for your buck :thumbsup:


----------



## cos_mtb (Sep 4, 2011)

pacavaca said:


> Where can you get it that cheap?? Or did you buy used?
> The lowest price i found in chicago area is $450 (new)
> Thanks


Mine was a used 2011 rental bike. Has some scratches and a little dirty, but still pretty cheap. Trimmed the bars down a little and a new pair of pedals and I'm gtg for now.

Mike


----------



## pacavaca (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, got a bit worried that im being overcharged  
Hopefully picking one up this weekend. Not quite sure wheither its going to be revel 1 or revel 0
Seems like revel 0 has better fork.. Anybody has any input on that ? It will be my first bike...
Thanks


----------



## CityWok (Sep 10, 2011)

go the giant


----------



## Mannyace (Jul 19, 2011)

The revel 0 does have a better fork imho. Got my first entry lvl bike last month researched the hell out of them. Funny thing is I was super pro giant til I sat on my cannondale trail 29 ; ). Might want to try the cannondale trail line my gf got a 26 rides better then my dads revel 2. For the price the revel 0 is great. Like many say test ride and see what you like more. 
Happy riding good luck on your new bike!!!


----------



## Mannyace (Jul 19, 2011)

Wait my dads is a revel 1 sorry.


----------



## pacavaca (Sep 6, 2011)

Mannyace said:


> The revel 0 does have a better fork imho. Got my first entry lvl bike last month researched the hell out of them. Funny thing is I was super pro giant til I sat on my cannondale trail 29 ; ). Might want to try the cannondale trail line my gf got a 26 rides better then my dads revel 2. For the price the revel 0 is great. Like many say test ride and see what you like more.
> Happy riding good luck on your new bike!!!


Thanks man!
"Fat birds cant fly
But they can jump rocks and roots ; ) " -- thats funny!)


----------



## 3PunchCombo (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm also a newbie. A couple of different bike shops really had some bad things to say about Trek mountain bikes. My brother purchase a 2011 Giant Revel 0 and loves it.


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

I got the Giant Revel 0 from Deerfield Cyclery in Illinois for 550. Awesome bike!


----------



## pacavaca (Sep 6, 2011)

ej63090 said:


> I got the Giant Revel 0 from Deerfield Cyclery in Illinois for 550. Awesome bike!


sounds like a good deal! , this shop is only 4 miles away from me, might do the same ! picking something up this weekend !


----------



## Cj923 (Sep 2, 2011)

ej63090 said:


> I got the Giant Revel 0 from Deerfield Cyclery in Illinois for 550. Awesome bike!


What year did u get? Either way nice find.... Pics??? Can't go wrong with Giant


----------

